# ADI North West Cruise Down



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Anyone going down to ADI on the Friday are welcome to join BigSyd and myself for a leisurly drive down to the Hilton with a couple of stops to re-hydrate.
Syd and i will be setting off from home at approx 12:00 midday and will stop off at Knutsford Services [southbound] between jun 19 & 18 at approx 12:30 to pick up anybody that fancies a tootle down in convoy.

1. V6RUL
2. BigSyd
3. Sarah + Costume
4. Danni..if she is on a go slow.. :roll:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Off topic Steve but you've got 2 PM's :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Replied mate.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

May see you en route mate. I have to work in the morning (couldn't get the whole day off unfortunately) so will be going straight from work at around 1-1.30pm. If you're having a couple of stops I may catch you up mid-journey 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If Sdys got your number we can keep in touch on the way down.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep, he has my number. Hopefully I will catch you up. 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> Yep, he has my number. Hopefully I will catch you up. 8)


Ok. Bring the costume..  
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

:lol: Dirtbag! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Anyone going down to ADI on the Friday are welcome to join BigSyd and myself for a leisurly drive down to the Hilton with a couple of stops to re-hydrate.
> Syd and i will be setting off from home at approx 12:00 midday and will stop off at Knutsford Services [southbound] between jun 19 & 18 at approx 12:30 to pick up anybody that fancies a tootle down in convoy.
> 
> 1. V6RUL
> 2. BigSyd


I'll be at Sandbach Services around 10am.

Lets hope for clear roads


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Danni Syd and I are leaving a little later.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Oi you! Why am I not on the list? 

Hope you're going to cruise slowly until I can catch up


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> Oi you! Why am I not on the list?
> 
> Hope you're going to cruise slowly until I can catch up


You are on the list.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Hi Danni Syd and I are leaving a little later.
> Steve


Yes I've seen that Steve. The thing is, I'm meeting our Spanish Rep, Jorge, and his wife in Avebury for lunch so I can't really go any later :?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Oi you! Why am I not on the list?
> ...


Finally! No costume!

Have got a little something for Syd though...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > burns said:
> ...


So have i..
Steve


----------

